# Freaky Santa Barbara Weather



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Wild storm today!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, cool shots Jon. Did you guys get much rain?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> Wow, cool shots Jon. Did you guys get much rain?


Thanks! Not a lot of rain...


----------



## jeffffd (Jan 13, 2011)

Impressive. I love the color and contrast on the second one.


----------

